# Box of many species



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

My next box will be the Box of many species. This will display many types of wood, there are 6 fascias to work with, I am thinking 8" X 8" X 4". I have begun selecting the wood. Question :help:, are there any concerns with different species being used on the sides vs. top and bottom. 

The attached Pics are of walnut, oak, maple, cherry, mahogan, sycamore, hickory, ash, aromatic cedar, and a couple I don't recall.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jerry.

are you going to have an issue with the different rates of expansion?


Maybe the two side have to be the same and the two ends could be different?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry...

at those dimensions you should have very little to be concerned about. As long as the grain runs horizontal for the sides and you use a BB ply or similar product for the bottom you should be good to go. I'd give a little wiggle room for the lid depending on how you plan on having it sit atop the box. A good finishing schedule and including the inside panels and you'll have no worries.....


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Jewelry Boxes|Men's Valet-Jewelry Boxes|Tea Boxes|Keepsake B Check out some of these boxes and you will see what others have done.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Timothy Lydgate Boxes Or this one.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry using lots of different woods for box making is fun and gives you a chance to show your artistic flair. Plus you learn a lot about working with different woods while doing it. That was my experience anyway. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

This is fantastic.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Jerry using lots of different woods for box making is fun and gives you a chance to show your artistic flair. Plus you learn a lot about working with different woods while doing it. That was my experience anyway. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!



Woooooooooooooo yeah!! a girl after my own heart!! *S*


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Girl I doubt that I will get even close, WOW




CanuckGal said:


> Jerry using lots of different woods for box making is fun and gives you a chance to show your artistic flair. Plus you learn a lot about working with different woods while doing it. That was my experience anyway. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I got the ideas for the back corners of that box from your speaker stand builds.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I love how this all goes around and we get to learn from one another.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Jerry looking forward to seeing what comes of all the different wood. Have fun building it my friend.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I sure hope folks weren't expecting too much, I mean it is only a box with a top , bottom and four sides. It was interesting getting the seam to align properly. The sequence is what it is, unplanned mostly, but I like it. What amazes me is what was not used, spalted maple, birds eye maple, Ebony, purple heart, plus several I don't even know the name of but there down there!!

Pic 1 Got the panels ready for jig
Pic 2 The jig set up. I will say that while I haven't mastered the Akeda jig it does get easier each time I use it, and I have only use it a couple a short time now..
Pic 3-6 The different sides of the box. Looking at it after I think I should have mixed up the cherry and aromatic ceder with some other of the samples, not as much contrast as I would like. 
Pic 7-10 I had to rework the different pieces several times before getting the seams to meet. Next time I would make sure that the pieces's are all run through the TS before gluing. I can already hear some saying "you mean you didn't?" no I didn't and I cannot say why, it makes no sense.
Pic 11-12 I think it looks better with the ash as the top and the walnut as the base. I would certainly entertain other opinions at this point. 
Pic 13 This is a sample of poplar with the dove tail joint rounded over. Has anyone done this? I am sure it has been done but I must have missed it. I am thinking of doing this box with the corners rounded over. I am concerned with the prospect of tear out and would do it in several passes using some back up. If anyone has any suggestions such as "don't do it", I'm open.
Pic 14 This is with a little finish on everything. The top and bottom still have a ways to go to being "done", so that will wait a day or three.

I should do a novice's evaluation on the Akeda Jig. I have never used a dovetail jig before this, but what I hear with others being difficult to master this would be a snap. I did a practice blind and then a through dove tail and my next try was the post for my first real dovetail box. This is now my third box and it was easy to set up and use. I got mine for a steal from a guy on Craig's list, he was unloading every thing he had, that is where I got the wood and several other items for .20 on the dollar and less.

Just looked at the seams amd it would seam I am off by a 32'd or 64th on a couple of them---next time I will nail it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks good Jerry. JIgs are like anytinh you have to play with them before you master them. Much like bycyles only way to learn is to take them for a ride.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry only you and the people you point it out to are going to know the seams are off. It's so miniscule, hardly worth the worry. The contrasting woods mixed with the contrasting dovetails create a lot of visual draw, making the mismatches pretty much invisible because they are so SMALL! 
I really like the contrasting dovetails! And you did a great job on them. You have mastered a lot on that jig in only 3 boxes. WELL DONE!
I vote yes to the Ash top, and no to the rounded dovetails. I am a bit of a square kind of gal.  I like the corners crisp.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dan you are correct, thing that has amazed me is how easy it is to use with minimal practice. I was very reluctant to try any dove tail jigs after hearing all the hassle folks had trying to use them. This Jig, for me, has been a snap. The only down side for me is that their dove tail bits and inserts have to be bought through them. Seems it is all one "system" and outside components won't work properly with it. The Cost of the bits and inserts are in line, I think, for any other bits or inserts. I will do that wright up in the near future. I was just thinking about doing another similar box but have the individual pieces go at a 45d angle, could be interesting. BTW have you given any thought to the chess board project we discussed a year or so ago? Just wondering is all, I don't even know if I could fit it in right now with the bath getting going, let me know what you think


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry, Jerry.

With my old eyes, I cannot see which seems are out....LOL

Great job.

Good use on materials....


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Deb and James thank you for your comments, and you are both correct. I am looking forward to finishing it. The colors are really going to be something, I just want to be able to use this to show off different woods and how they can look. I am thinking I will make another using other types of wood.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great job Jerry. You have got me thinking I need a new dove tail jig. I have a lot of dove tail work and my old jig is showing its wear. Now if I could get my daughter to stop unpluging my router every time she comes out of the house. She knows I am working on her Christmas presant. She will get it the minute it is done so she is only slowing me down. lol


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

CanuckGal said:


> Jerry only you and the people you point it out to are going to know the seams are off. It's so miniscule, hardly worth the worry. The contrasting woods mixed with the contrasting dovetails create a lot of visual draw, making the mismatches pretty much invisible because they are so SMALL!


 
Actually, I noticed them immediately ... Just kidding!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*A box with many species*

I hope you don't mind Jerry ,but I found this box on some ones site and it was marked sold.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great looking box, I wonder what he sold it for. Some day I will be that good.


----------

